# KVR Slotted or Cross Drilled Rotors?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys

Which Brake Rotors are better Cross-drilled or Slotted?

I have been told to buy slotted for my Nissan because they last longer and won't crack like cross-drilled.

Has anyone used KVR before?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Use Slotted. They are more for performance than cross-drilled is more for light weight and looks. And plus on C-D, your pads wear TONS faster. Get slotted. No I haven't used KVR before. I'm sure someone has on here. You can easily pick up some slotted rotors off ebay new for around 75-100. Just search there and you'll find some. But I don't know what pads work best?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I have slotted rotors on my 93 with EBC Green Stuff pads. I LOVE THESE BRAKES!!! If you put the brake pedal to the floor the wheels are pretty hard to lock up- but the car stops so fast with no lockup that the seatbelt HURTS!! 

With the idiot drivers around here, there's been several times where I know I would've wrecked if it wasn't for my brakes. Definitely buy them- they're a great investment.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You won't feel a difference between slotted/cross-drilled and regular rotors on the street. If you want them for looks, slotted is better because there's less tendency of them cracking like cross-drilled tends to do.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

You sure? I've noticed a difference. Especially when driving down a mountain. A 3 mile long 5% grade is a great way to test your brakes.  They're VERY resistant to fading. 

Maybe my increased stopping power is due to the pad material?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I'm not sure, I've just had lots of road racers say they feel no real difference between cross-drilled/slotted rotors and regular rotors(blanks) while at the track. Maybe it does help somewhat with fade as you've said...I mean you have experience with them. I wouldn't give too much credit to the pads as I haven't heard lots of good things about greenstuff material either...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

I have cross-drilled and slotted Brembo's with KVR pads. The car stops very well. My only complaint is the brake squeel. They squeel pretty often. But if you can deal with that, then you'll like the KVR's.


----------

